# Nadel- oder Sumpfsimse; Laichkraut oder Wasserschraube?



## Hagalaz (29. März 2012)

Hi Leute,
hab mal eine Frage ich wolle einen __ Bodendecker der auch gut unter Wasser wächst bin hierbei auf die Sumpfsimse http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/product...tris---L---Roem----Schult-----Sumpfsimse.html und die Nadelsimse http://www.nymphaion.de/xtc/product...aris---L---Roem----Schult-----Nadelsimse.html .
Jetzt frage ich mich welche ist besser geeignet als Bodendecker oder kann man die vielleicht auch zusammen pflanzen?

Desweiteren wollte ich mein Tiefwasserbereich bepflanzen hierbei bin ich mir noch unschlüssig ob ich __ Wasserschraube oder __ Laichkraut nehmen soll. Die Stelle ist 1,30m tief.
Laichkraut zwerfällt ja jedes Jahr wieder was habt ihr damit für Erfahrungen gemacht? Belastet das den Teich nicht immer unheimlich?
Was habt ihr so im Tiefenwasser außer Seerosen?


----------



## Hagalaz (30. März 2012)

*AW: Nadel- oder Sumpfsimse;  Laichkraut oder  Wasserschraube?*

Keiner irgendeine Erfahrung mit Laichkraut etc.?
Seltsam.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. März 2012)

*AW: Nadel- oder Sumpfsimse;  Laichkraut oder  Wasserschraube?*

Hi Darius,

solltest vieleicht mal die genaue Laichkrautart angeben, es gibt ja schon rund 50 Arten allein im deutschen Sprachraum - 
hier im Lexika sind bisher ja auch nur 3;  __ schwimmendes Laichkraut (Potamogeton nutans), kleines Laichkraut (P. pusillus) und kauses Laichkraut (P. crispus) zu finden. Letzteres davon bleibt auch den Winter über meißt grün

MfG Frank


----------



## karsten. (30. März 2012)

*AW: Nadel- oder Sumpfsimse;  Laichkraut oder  Wasserschraube?*

Mahlzeit !



> ...Laichkraut zwerfällt ja jedes Jahr wieder....



 was Du meinst ?
ich habe so ziemlich jedes "greifbare" Laichkraut versucht zu kultiviern 
die Laichkräuter halten Ihre Blätter solange wie andere Unterwasserpflanzen. 

was gammelt und greifbar ist kommt raus 
den Rest sollte eine intakte Teichbiologie verdauen können. 

ich musste (und wollte) eigentlich immer "ernten" um den "Durchblick" zu erhalten.

 


schönes WE


----------



## Hagalaz (30. März 2012)

*AW: Nadel- oder Sumpfsimse;  Laichkraut oder  Wasserschraube?*

Ok vielleicht war meine Frage einwenig falsch formuliert 
Ich hätte gern einige Erfahrungsberichte um mich für ein Laichkraut zu entscheiden bisher tendiere ich zum Krausen Laichkraut.


> Zitat:
> ...Laichkraut zwerfällt ja jedes Jahr wieder....
> 
> was Du meinst ?



Nun ja ich habe jetzt schon oft gelesen, dass Laichkraut im Herbst zerfällt und im Frühling aus Winterknospen oder soetwas neu austreibt...
Wenn das flasch ist um so besser!


----------



## karsten. (31. März 2012)

*AW: Nadel- oder Sumpfsimse;  Laichkraut oder  Wasserschraube?*

Hallo
da zerfällt nix 
die legen sich im Winter etwas zur "Ruhe"

natürlich hat jedes Blatt nicht das ewige Leben ...
deshalb ist es listig immer wieder lange Treibe zu ernten 

und ..

zu verschenken ........


mfG


----------



## Hagalaz (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Nadel- oder Sumpfsimse;  Laichkraut oder  Wasserschraube?*

Ok danke für die Info.
Welches Laichkraut kannst du den empfehlen weil die Laichkräuter teilweise ja doch sehr speziell sein sollen.
Wie siehts mit Krausem aus?


----------



## karsten. (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Nadel- oder Sumpfsimse;  Laichkraut oder  Wasserschraube?*

Klar nimm alles was Du kiegen kannst !

bis sich Pflanzen wirklich etablieren gibt es einige Unwägbarkeiten


----------



## Hagalaz (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Nadel- oder Sumpfsimse;  Laichkraut oder  Wasserschraube?*

Gut, dann heißt es bis Mai warten und dann pflanzen 
Kannst du auch etwas zu den Simsen sagen?


----------



## baddie (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Nadel- oder Sumpfsimse;  Laichkraut oder  Wasserschraube?*

zu den Simsen : 

also bei mir kamen die von ganz allein und __ Bodendecker sind sie bei mir nicht. 
Kann allerdings auch daran liegen das ich sie nicht so machen lasse wie sie es evtl. möchten, sondern sie nur in einem bestimmten Teil des Teiches in Ruhe lasse 

Zu den Unterwasserpflanzen : 

Hast schon Fische im Teich ? 
Ich hatte damals bereits Fische im Teich und alle Arten von UW Pflanzen " gepflanzt". 
Die Jungens haben alles verputzt. Das einzige was gegen die UW Forstarbeiter gewonnen hat war bei mir der Wasserhahnenfuss und mit Abstrichen Armleuchteralgen. 
Alles andere (und ich habe damals vom TT bei Eva nicht wenig mitgebracht und auch reichlich bei Nymphaion bestellt) wurde umgehend nach den einbringen von meiner Meute einem Geschmackstest unterzogen und für gut befunden 
Wassergüte und Substratqualität dürften allerdings auch keine allzu kleine Rolle spielen.
Verbeiss Dich nicht auf spezielle Pflanzen, sondern schau was bei Dir im Teich funkioniert. 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Hagalaz (3. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Nadel- oder Sumpfsimse;  Laichkraut oder  Wasserschraube?*

Ja Fische sind drin aber im Moment nur Goldorfen die aber durch __ Moderlieschen ersetzt werden  also keine Pflanzengefahr 

Werde einfach mal rumprobieren was wächst.
Und danke für die Info mit den Simsen mal sehn wie sei bei mir kommen.


----------

